# A1 Overnight nr Nottingham / Peterborough



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Hi All,
Anyone know of a cheap site / overnight stop in the Nottingham / Peterborough area close to the A1?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*A1 site*

 
Buon giorno,
I stayed at NEWARK CC site a couple of weeks ago. Very good, just off the A1 in the village of Cromwell, really enjoyed it, but can't remember what I paid.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*NEWARK*

 edit. just remembered I paid £6.80 for 3 days wifi access, which I thought very reasonable considering what Lincoln showground wanted.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The Fox on the A1 Southbound just after the Colsterworth roundabout was/is a lorry stop but last time we passed it looked as though it might be closed or being refurbished. However it has an enormous car park next to it.

There is a CL/Site in Greetham which is just a bit further down and about 2 miles off the A1. I don't mean the commercial Rutland site but a small CL with a small site also attached to it. It is right in the centre of the village with a pub next door. You will have to telephone first though as it has a barrier which is activated by a numeric code. I think it cost £7 last time I went.

The pub does good food and serves a good selection of Real Ale.

Further down the A1 is the Stibbington Diner (just past RAF Wittering) which has a large lorry park as well as a smaller car park attached to it. I think they allow overnighting too but don't know the cost. If that's the sort of thing you are looking for there is a Truck Stop site on the web that gives details.

JohnW


----------



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, Do you know the full name / contact details?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you leave the A1 at Newark (A46 junction) drive right round the island past Brownhills and take the dual carriageway towards Nottingham you will come to a second island, turn left towards Newark town and immediately on your left is a park for lorries behind the cattle market. Think you will be able to park there overnight for free as I have seen motorhomes on there before.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

If you are on A1 south, near to the American Diner( just before you get to newark), you will see signs on your left for Walkers Storage, (Big green sign), if you turn off into the village it is well signposted.

He has a very nice, very secure C.L no showers but has toilets, he does charge a fair bit about £12 I think, but chances are you will have the place to yourself. Nice pub in village, and shops.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

rl1 said:


> Thanks, Do you know the full name / contact details?


I believe this is the one:

R.V.Hinch
Greetham House Farm
Greetham
LE15 7NX
Tel: 01572 812616

Don't use the postcode for position though as the Farm stands away from the CL and according to Multimap is on the other side of the road.

Turn off the A1 on the B668 towards Oakham. Drop into the village of Greetham, pass first pub on your left (looks OK from the outside but isn't when you get inside), and as you go into the village there's another pub on your left. Immediately before this one is a roadway on your left which goes up to an electronic barrier.

When you get into the site there are about 5 or 6 pitches lined up on the right but also at the top of this hidden slightly behind a fence is another small field with maybe another 5 or 6 pitches.

JohnW


----------

